# 38+ Tiny bottles found in dig, What are they?!



## bottledupinside (Apr 11, 2005)

While digging by some now buried rock foundations in a family's ruins of a dumpsite, I've come across quite a few large household, medicine, and miscellanious bottles that were fully intact, and loads of broken ones. While digging in a square foot of dirt and sand I came across all kinds of little tiny bottles. There are amber ones that are about an inch tall, a darker shade of the same, a taller green kind, and a little bit taller brown bottle. I have no idea what they are for or if they are worth anything, but the sheer size of them is just adorable in itself, if anyone could help or chuck in their 2 cents, I'm all ears. In the picture I've included a Loonie for a better feel of the size.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Apr 12, 2005)

I believe those are Vicks Va-Tro-Nol sample bottles. The person who lived in the house was probably a salesman for them.


----------



## Tandy (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi, bottledupinside...
                               the usual sample Vick's vatranol bottles we get over here in South Austyralia have a very narrow neck, maybe 12mm with the neck sloping outwards to a 20+mm cylindrical bottle. All I have ever come across are cobalt blue.


----------



## bottledupinside (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for replying, my sister has a blue vicks vatronol bottle in her collection, and yes I could possibly see a resemblance to the shape of the green ones, not so much the brown. Where these people were (small fishing community) and how far away they were from the nearest city, and their situation in general, it's highly unlikely somebody was a vicks sales man. However the vicks bottle possibility I havent heard yet, so sounds good. In the same dig I found several other cough medicine bottles / brands, including a few different vicks bottles, it's very possible they were sickly and stocked up on the goods being so far out of the city and in the country. Also another question, would a collection such as this be worth anything?


----------

